# Any 3D Bow Shoots?



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Are there any outdoor 3D bowshoots in the next few weeks? Specifically in NE ND or NW MN


----------



## bjr86 (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe there will be one (fun shoot, not a tourney) in Grafton ND next wknd (aug 28 and 29) I think it is going to be held near the park in town.


----------

